# Want some animals



## ashannon (Jan 8, 2010)

My family and I are buying 80 acres in central Texas.  It is mostly thick coastal bermuda and fenced really well with field fencing.  We want to get some animals for our kids, to keep the coastal down, and to breed.  Maybe 2-3 differents types of animals?  We will just be there every few weeks on the weekends.  

We were thinking some guineas for sure unless there are some chickens that would be better.  

Also we're deciding between sheep, goats and cattle.  I've heard that goats and sheep will pull all your grass out of the ground so they are bad for the coastal.  Is this true?  Would cattle be best for us to get?

I've also thought about a few blackbuck antelope.  

Any help would be MUCH appreciated.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 8, 2010)

ashannon said:
			
		

> We will just be there every few weeks on the weekends.


JMO, but you will likely just be feeding the local predators....livestock needs more supervision to thrive.  JMO.  Will you move there eventually?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 9, 2010)

Unless you are there daily to check on your animals, it really wouldn't be a good idea. Not only the predators but you could have an illness come in and kill all your animals before you got there.


----------



## ashannon (Jan 9, 2010)

Aren't there some animals that would be ok with a big pond and plenty to eat?  Maybe I should get something more wild?


----------



## freemotion (Jan 9, 2010)

Just keep in mind, whatever you decide, that if an animal gets injured and it is untended, you will be held responsible legally and can be charged with neglect.  And trust me, animals get injured.  Especially late on Friday night before a long holiday weekend when the vet jacks up his prices, if you can find him at all! 

I would advise against getting any animals until you can live on the property.  If it is for the kids, maybe get a few hens for your backyard.  They are cheap and easy and a lot of fun.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 9, 2010)

The problem with something more wild is that they would be dangerous for you to enter the property. You would be a stranger and therefore a threat. Smaller animals might drown in the pond. No matter what kind of animal you got, they would be unfriendly since you aren't there all the time and could pose a risk if they attack you. Even a regular size goat could knock you down.

Another thing would be if the animals got out and onto the road and caused an accident. You would be held liable. Animals do get out.

We don't like to dash your hopes but there are big risks involved in having animals on a property where you don't live and won't frequent on a daily basis.


----------



## foxywench (Jan 20, 2010)

soething "more wild" will actually be under stronger restrictions than typical livestock, antelope for example will need special fencing and in ost states are under much stricter car standards being "exotic hoofstock"

and ALL livestock is at risk.
even under the best circustances people loose their livestock to illness, predators, tresspassers and life...
to only visit every few weeks on the weekends would be just asking for trouble.

if you want to have a farm id suggest either moving onto your acreage, or putting a mobile on the property and hire soeone to take care of your livestock in excange for rent,
heck, id do it for you!!!

hoestly though, leaving the alone for possibly weeks at a tie will have the anials seized pretty quickly for neglect, eepcailly in a state known for ranching...


----------

